# Connecter 2 casques grâce au Bluetooth 5.0 ?



## _Bluetooth (17 Septembre 2017)

Hello
Je n'ai jamais upgradé mon vieille Apple TV 2eme génération car un use case me manque : connecter 2 casques Bluetooth dessus pour regarder un film en silence quand mes enfants dorment !.
 Est ce que quelqu'un sait si l'arrivée du Bluetooth 5.0 résout mon problème ?
Merci
Bluetooth (pseudo de circonstance créé il y a 15 ans


----------

